# 10 Bugatti Veyrons + Pebble Beach: Street Dreams Detail



## dsms

*Bob of Auto Concierge and I were contacted by Bugatti USA to take care of several Veyrons during the events at Pebble Beach in Monterey this past week.

Overall we had to stay on top of about 10 cars. Among those cars included a few Veyron Grandsports and 2 Super Sport models, one of which is the world record holding fastest production car.

We also had the privelige of attending the unveil of the Bugatti L'Or Blanc Porcelain Car... pics of the unveiling and event will be shown as well.

This was a very tiring week but lucky for us Jimmy Lucci of Lucci Elite Detailing and JC of Lucci Elite were able to join us and help out in getting the cars cleaned for a couple events.

Day 1: Bob and I worked on the Bugatti's as they rolled into Monterey. Working conditions here were less than optimal because of the street parking but thanks to Bobs low pressure washer we were able to clean the cars as needed.

Few of the cars lining up in Monterey...










Check the plate frame: ZR-1 for Lunch Ferrari for Dinner










Working on the Blue SuperSport, this car was detailed by Todd Helme of Bella Macchina and Bryan Burnworth of Peachstate Detail a few months ago. Paint still looking good!










The low pressure washer earning its keeps...










Ferrari 599 GTO peeking its head out, and wondering why nobody is paying attention to it










One of the Grandsports used for test drives for perspective customers










Detomaso Pantera cruising by...



















Bob and I finished with Bugatti for the day and had to work on 2 other cars. 1 Ferrari California and 1 A8L... here were some of the other cars parked in the garage that evening.

We met up with Jimmy Lucci that evening and he was kind enough to bring us some food while we were working late in the garage...things like that go a long way in my book!










Following day was the Quail, this was probably my favorite day of the trip. The second SuperSport was brought in as well.... Bugatti asked if we could wear their company shirts which matched the L'Or Blanc cars paint finish so we changed out and suited up.









































































In the middle of working on the cars another presenter at the Quail asked if we could do a little work on his car which was left out in the rain. After payment was agreed we went on over with the gear and removed the waterspots, titied up the wheels and engine etc.

Drying the car














































Some photos from the Quail...

Wayne Carini from Chasing Classic Cars...










Pagani Zonda R





































The latest Zonda creation, please dont ask me to spell it just know in person its even more stunning than the press shots




























Spotted on the road on our way back to the hotel... Gullwing race car with macthing Mercedes Benz transport truck with matching plates










After prepping the cars for show on the lawn we grabbed a ride in a beautiful 1994 electric golf cart pushing about 1.6horsepower. I got stuck sitting in the cab, of course...










Working on the test drive car now off the lawn of the Quail... this car was driven by perspective customers (all of whom pre-qualified by Bugatti beforehand) and automotive journalists.

Stripping tires of old dressing...










Bob cleaning and conditioning the leather










Bugatti test driver Andy Wallace, a true gentleman, genuinely funny guy and he also set the world record for fastest production car in the McLaren F1 many years ago (240.1mph) .... that record was later broken by the Veyron which I found quite ironic as he is now a Bugatti test driver










Motorweek journalist going for a ride...he brought his own radar detector.










When the Grandsports polycarbonate roof is not on you can use the ragtop stored in the boot as a top for the car... or an umbrella for walks in the park



















2 Bentley Mulsanne's in the background and the Lamborghini Aventador in the very un-detailer friendly matte black finish



















Next day the cars were brought to La Casa Palmero hotel where they were all shown together for the first time



















Jimmy and JC arrived to help out as there were a few more Veyrons to work on at this point. Bob and I only met Jimmy and JC a few nights prior but after a few great dinners there was no doubt they had the skills to back up their awesome writeups. After working with them for a short time that theory was proven even more. We all will absolutely be teaming up again in the future!

Mr. Lucci himself










JC










Working on exotics was never this much fun... or efficient, heres one of Jimmys photos of the car at Palmero




























This picture was taken with myself, Bob, Jimmy, JC as well as Yens and the other Yens (two techs) from Bugatti.










The next day the cars were driven hard during test drives so a little more work was needed inside and out. With some downtime Bob went on to a little more specific detail work... removing adhesive transfer



















Bob and Andy Wallace filling the tank with some proper fuel... 100 octane










Working on the Super Sport removing some bird excrements










Super Sport finished




























Some shots of cars coming at going...




























One of the many multi million dollar GTO's floating around





































I heard that some of the more valuable cars from the show were being stored in the lower level of the parking garage so naturally I had to take a stroll and see what I could find



















Another 250 GTO in silver (this one and the other 2 shown before were on the lawn at Pebble in the 22car GTO lineup)










Being prepped for the Concourso










Later that evening we were invited to the unveiling of the L'Or Blanc car. This Veyron was built as a collaboration between Bugatti and the Konigliche Porcelain factory in Berlin Germany...

Some photos of the event










Some work from Konigliche and parts of the car which are made from actual Porcelain





































CEO of Bugatti introducing the car and highlighting its many unbelievable attributes, such as the lines in the finish matching up with the way light reflects upon it. Notice no two lines are exactly the same





































Porcelain lined the door panels and center console as well



















This car was designed as an art car and will probably will the Pebble Beach concourso 50 years from now, comes with matching Bugatti slippers





































The shirts we were given were designed to match this car










Bob talking with a prospective client who commented on our work earlier in the day



















The final day: Pebble Beach Concourso

Former 7 Time Mr. Olympia, former Terminator 1,2 and 3, former Governor of California and former husband of Maria Shriver showed up to view the silver Grandsport










And an equally as big celebrity to me Horatio Pagani stopped by as well, very kind man!










After Bob and I finished working for the afternoon we walked around the show, heres some pics










New Cadillac Ciel concept










BMW Hommage










Porsche 918










Onto the lawn at Pebble




























Stirling Moss' Gullwing










Some past show winners










Line of 22 Ferrari 250 GTOs



















What a view...




























After walking the show we stopped in at the Mercedes exhibit... a pristine 300 SL Gullwing



















Overall this was one of the more interesting things I have had a chance to do with regards to detailing. There were a lot of variables we could not control such as weather and parking etc. but we did all that we could with what we were given.

Thanks for reading!*


----------



## Minus8

Stunning. No other words for this! Thanks for write up


----------



## Bidabida

drool time


----------



## Sh00ter

Pure decadence! Awesome write up


----------



## samm

Fantastic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cotter

Wow, some amazing cars there.


----------



## CliveP

Wow, that is absolutely fantastic!!

Is it an annual event? I've travelled further with my other hobbies to see great things and this would more than merit a return flight to the USA to spend a few days seeing this fantastic spectacle. I wonder how many other decent DW people would fancy attending something like this.

Like I say Absolutely Fantastic, many many thanks for posting! Great effort all round from you...!

Regards,
Clive.

ps been to MA many times, love the East coast - I also love the 'street' setting of the earlier pics, has that 'New England' feel about it, is NJ classed as part of New England ?


----------



## stargazer

Some beautiful cars there, but I have to say I would take that Ferrari 599 GTO all day long over the Bugatti Veyrons. They just don't do it for me.


----------



## banarno

Absolutely fantastic, unbelieveable cars, especially the Porcelain Bugatti L'Or Blanc, that just looks like a work of art!


----------



## athol

Awesome, thanks for the pics and the write up !


----------



## 888-Dave

That there is a little bit cool.

It's a hard life eh


----------



## ercapoccia

This is how i immagine the heaven!


----------



## Bill58

Brilliant write-up and amazing pictures


----------



## Auto Finesse

Epic thread. 

I thought we got to work on some nice metal at UK shows but thats a whole-nother level.


----------



## Serkie

Great thread!

Looks like hard but equally rewarding work.


----------



## simonjj

Amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bero1306

:argie: I wonder if thats what heaven looks like.


----------



## Tricky Red

Amazing post - well done on getting so many cars prepared. As for the new Veyron - Uggh. What a gross car.


----------



## Eurogloss

Great write up Dave , looks like you and Bob had a magical experience working on those Veyrons .
Not to mention the Pebble Beach Concours D'Elegance scenery itself which is world renowned .

Top job guys :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Ryan_W

Phenomenal, but where are all the Nova 1.2SR's? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gleammachine

What an excellent experience, thank you for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## amiller

Yes!


----------



## CraigQQ

sorry guys i must have missed your phonecall asking me to help you out :lol:

awesome cars.


----------



## Leemack

Words fail me


----------



## Graham225

I have visited Monterey, and these pics bought back some great memories. Looked an absolutely fantastic event, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Swell.gr

Awesome write up ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## David Proctor

Thanks for sharing these stunning pictures with us... Huge thanks.........awesome...!!!


----------



## Guest

Very nice indeed thank you for sharing your experience :thumb:,

I don't surpose there was a registration on the 300 sl gullwing or know who the owner was?

Anthony


----------



## igor lavacar

Fantastic work,thanks for the expectacular pics


----------



## 500tie

Wow thats awesome thanks for the pics and write up


----------



## Jesse74

OK so how much do I have to pay to touch you guys now?? Hat's off guys, that's a huge honor!


----------



## PATSIMINI

great as always to see so many historic and modern cars together....and great photos by the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> OK so how much do I have to pay to touch you guys now?? Hat's off guys, that's a huge honor!


:lol:


----------



## DMH-01

Wow, fantastic work there.


----------



## Bowler

What an absolute great post, how can that be matched? 
Must have been an honour and a tribute to your work to be entrusted with such amazing machines.


----------



## Kriminal

Absolutely stunning....thanks for sharing :thumb:

I can't wait to see the porcelain one on PistonHeads....or Ebay ! Good job it wasn't parked in Tottenham !!!


----------



## sistersvisions

Stunning looking motors.....:thumb:


----------



## Lito

Detailing just became glamorous!


----------



## Lwalker

Amazing photos, very kind of you to put them up


----------



## slobodank

:doublesho


----------



## visor

awesome thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail

Thanks for your time to post this and the photos. God I love the GTOs.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## clioLuke

awesome, cant imagine the millions and millions of £££'s worth pictured


----------



## james_death

Totally awe inspiring...:wave:


----------



## Superspec

Brilliant pics and write up. Much respect.


----------



## pi quattro

Are you taking on any apprentices?? Lol


----------



## byrnes

WOW! Simply wow!


----------



## EVL

:doublesho
:doublesho
:doublesho
:argie:


----------



## Mr Face

A petrol heads heaven, build it and he will come :thumb: as always, very special indeed.

Dave, to be invited to do something like that is huge, big respect to you and such an awesome thread including so much motoring royalty 

Top man, all the very best, back to real cars again now for a little while :wave:


----------



## AcN

Simply A M A Z I N G ! Wish i was there at the right time and not 6 months ago :lol:


----------



## uzi-blue

Amazing, loving the pics


----------



## Ming

Just sat here thinking
'I WISH' 
One day I will get to do ONE special car and it will be MY story in every conversation
'When I did the .....'
You guys. :doublesho
"Two Veyrons before lunch ... yadda yadda yadda ... a couple after and one in the evening" 
What did you think when you got the call?
Oh another day out of the office!! LOL

Great write up and pics guys.
Out of curiosity what did you use as basically they seem like 'quick details'.

Top result!!
Ming the green and Envious


----------



## TOGWT

Thanks for taking the time to post photos... absolutely stunning


----------



## horned yo

stunning


----------



## tonyy

What to say...amazing...you lucky..


----------



## po-low

Thanks for the Awesome write up. 

Must say loving the 300SL gullwings, my favourite car ever. 
And those 250 GTOs too, oh and the........lol.
All the cars look fantastic there.

I wish i get the opporunity to go to this 1 day!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Probably one of, if not the best thread on DW!

The veyrons are nice but man they are nothing comapred to some of those cars!


----------



## toni

That's just crazy :tumbleweed:

:argie:


----------



## uruk hai

Simply stunning and amazing work, thanks


----------



## philworrall

Gobsmacked! :doublesho


----------



## rittz

:argie: amazing !


----------



## Mad Ad

Cracking work :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir

WOW! That Zonda R looks nuts!


----------



## John-R-

Amazing, thanks for posting :thumb:

Andy Wallace was a really high class sports car racer, Le Mans etc

John


----------



## Gruffs

CliveP said:


> Wow, that is absolutely fantastic!!
> 
> Is it an annual event? I've travelled further with my other hobbies to see great things and this would more than merit a return flight to the USA to spend a few days seeing this fantastic spectacle. I wonder how many other decent DW people would fancy attending something like this.
> 
> Like I say Absolutely Fantastic, many many thanks for posting! Great effort all round from you...!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.
> 
> ps been to MA many times, love the East coast - I also love the 'street' setting of the earlier pics, has that 'New England' feel about it, is NJ classed as part of New England ?


Pebble Beach is just South of Monterey in California. It is one of the most beautiful places i have ever been to. It is absolutely filled with very rich people and you can tell.

Great pics and what a lovely event.

Of all your pics though, My favourite is the 300SL on the transport. Someone with money buys a Veyron, someone with taste buys a Gullwing and matching transport.

That is so nice it makes my balls ache.


----------



## borinous

WOW WOW and WOW


----------



## Jai

Stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ac427

Utterly fantastic. Thanks for taking the time to wite and upload.

That black Aventador looks mean


----------



## Glenn_23

Amazing. Just Amazing.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wow ! Wow ! Wow - some serious, serious metal indeed. !

I'm a bit speechless actually - 

Some cracking pics for the portfolio and what a brilliant event :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Wow!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing buddy! :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Absolutely, without a doubt. The best thread on the International Showroom.

Thank you.

You guys just gave me a majoy kick in the backside !!

Top Work :thumb:

Padraic


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Just awsome is all I can say.


----------



## iano C

Heaven on earth.That's what you call a line up.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reds

bero1306 said:


> :argie: I wonder if thats what heaven looks like.


The heaven in my head looks like that:thumb:

Great write up as always Dave.

I'm not envious in the slightest... no, really I'm not


----------



## Derekh929

Stunning location , Car's, and i thought goodwood Festival of Speed had some amazing car's , Mr Pagani is so down to earth met him this year and had a chat to a customer that had just bought the car at Goodwood FOS and Mr pagani told me about the new car, planning to go to see relation's in LA next year so Monterey is on place's to vist, thanks for posting your amazing trip , all be it with a lot of hard work.


----------



## dsms

Derekh929 said:


> Stunning location , Car's, and i thought goodwood Festival of Speed had some amazing car's , Mr Pagani is so down to earth met him this year and had a chat to a customer that had just bought the car at Goodwood FOS and Mr pagani told me about the new car, planning to go to see relation's in LA next year so Monterey is on place's to vist, thanks for posting your amazing trip , all be it with a lot of hard work.


^ Yes he is a kind and humble man. No reservations about people taking pics with him or meeting him, I respect that:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Awesome thanks for sharing mate

Baz


----------



## Dwayne

Blimey, deffinatley in my top 3 favourite threads on DW!!!

Incredible an beyond!!!!!

Huge thanks for the post...


----------



## scooby73

Superb! Thanks for posting!:thumb:


----------



## ElGaby

The next year i go with u and i work all day free, amazing cars and. Too much bugattis and the l`or blanc is incredible paint. The zonda r and huayra amazing cars too


----------



## Blockwax

*A Day Like That*

Weather, Cost, Organisation, Vehicles,.........Only in USA.....just stunning!!


----------



## gtechrob

amazing gathering - there is none better than pebble beach!

btw - the mercedes that stirling moss drove to victory at mille miglia with dennis "jenks" jenkinson (if you ever get a chance have a read of Jenks' "The Racing Driver: The Theory and Practice of Fast Driving" - he pretty much invented the rally pace notes as moss realised the only way they were going to beat fangio that year was if they kept flat over every single blind crests - jenks had the route marked down on a long strip of paper wound onto cylinders - great account of that race here) - is a 300 SLR not a gull wing (the lack of gullwings give that one away :lol

i had the pleasure of following this famous car being driven at some speed through the appenine hills going north on the mille miglia historic. i think it was jochen mass driving - the car is so loud that oncoming traffic on the mountain pass could here that something fast was coming past the line of support cars and hit the ditch to allow him past. i was driving a very quick elise s1 and hung onto his tail for about 2 miles (a bit naughty but this kind of thing is positively encouraged in italy!) until the road straigtened out and i didn't see him for dust :lol:


----------



## scoobymad

cotter said:


> Wow, some amazing cars there.


Some??? they are all amazing you fruit!


----------



## dsms

scoobymad said:


> Some??? they are all amazing you fruit!


LOL

Thanks all I had a blast doing this whole thing :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001

Truly astonishing write up!!! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## 20vKarlos

beautiful!!!!

what a fantastic read this has been!!

thanks man what a great thread!!


----------



## orion613719

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Teale41

Throughly enjoyable read with a mass of great images.

This provided a great release from having to watch Strictly Come Dancing (Dancing with Stars) with my wife, that's an even better reason to read for a second time.


----------



## dubber

wow £00000000 :argie:


----------



## Baker21

Very nice collection of cars there and to be expected at Pebble Beech......:thumb:

Nice to see some of the cars with Head Lamps and Rear Lamps 'we' have designed and manufactured being looked after by you guys..........:wave:

Also nice to see the car I am currently working on makes it's appearance amoungst current production supercars.........:car:

Thanks for sharing.........:thumb:


----------



## thedonji

Wow that's all I can say! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ_

Wow my favourite car ever merc 300sl. I saw the bugatti special edition (blue and white) when I was in Berlin - it was amazing.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

oh my days thats some collection there ,

it does not get any better than that really.

would find it hard to better the place and collection of cars .

top work :thumb:

regards Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Nanolex

Amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## n_d_fox

Its not luck that got you this job... its the work you put in and produce... well done guys, one of the highlights of your career i'm sure :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

I only have two words

Sex

Wee


----------

